# one yr. old female



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

Well, what is the deal with people lately? I have yet another maltese in rescue. I was in Petco yesterday and this family came in saying they wanted our rescue group to find homes for their maltese and mastiff. Yes, these two were playmates. 

Her name is Lily and they said she could not be housebroken. She is only a yr. old. Some months back they started putting her in diapers. She is crated all day long while they work. I think it is a "people" problem. She has been pretty good so far at my house. She seems sort of long for a maltese. It may be her cut though. She had to be shaved because the diaper had caused matts.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

aww she is a cutie! who could leave that face


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

She is adorable!


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> aww she is a cutie! who could leave that face
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jamie, I may need your opinion. She did just have an accident in my floor and it seemed sooooo strong. She even seemed to feel bad afterwards. I am going to the vet they used tomorrow and picking up the results of all the tests she has had run. They brought her with a bag of Hill's C/D.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i'll pm u


----------



## stardust (Nov 28, 2005)

Aww, yeah really, why would anyone get rid of something so cute!?!?!
did you rescue her, or just keeping her till she finds a home?


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

What a sweet little face. I have always wondered what goes on in a little dogs head when they are given away like that...........seems so sad!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

What a cutie!!!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm so glad you have her now. She would have been miserable with those people. She looks just like Sparkey after he got a haircut. He is long too. Hope there is nothing wrong with her and the tests are all normal.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I just want to say that if these people are unable or unwilling to care for this baby, at least they didn't abandon her, or sell her to dog fighters or something. I can't understand people that take in animals and then discard them, but at least she has the chance of a wonderful forever home. God bless you, Kab, for your part in rescue!


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> I just want to say that if these people are unable or unwilling to care for this baby, at least they didn't abandon her, or sell her to dog fighters or something. I can't understand people that take in animals and then discard them, but at least she has the chance of a wonderful forever home. God bless you, Kab, for your part in rescue![/B]


yes, I agree. Being a 1 yr. old maltese, they could have put an ad in the paper and sold her easily. It does seem like they had tried to find out the root of her problem. I don't think she got enough attention though. I gave her a bath last night and it was like wrestling a rottie.







I have NEVER had one that hard to bath. She was terrified. It makes me wonder how often she got one in her first home.


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

She is so sweet!







What a cute little face!







Abbey has a longer back, too & it looks longer when she's cut shorter. I'm so glad she'll be getting the attention she needs now.







It's great to have people like you to be there for these poor babies!


----------



## Terri (Jan 26, 2005)

Oh! She's cute!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

C/D food is for crystals/stones (struvite type)... if the urine seems strong she may need to have urine tested for UTI. This might be part of the potty breaking problem too. 

here is a link to info on stones:http://www.bichon.org/stones.htm

If crated for long time and she tried to hold it a long time..it is a perfect 'set-up" for UTI.. add the tendency to crystals/stones... poor little girl had a lot to contend with. You said she seemed long.. maybe she has a bit of Bichon in her.
You say she is long..so is Naddie and though she looks very Maltese she is a BIG! girl with the maltese coat but I'm sure there is Bichon in the mix... and BTW..Bichons are prone to the crystals/stones.
My Naddie had been a few homes before we got her... apparently she had a phobia about 'going" in front of people ( think she may have been severly punished so feared letting anyone know she had to go. ) 
She was trained for outside in first foster home...but hey had fenced yard and she was let out several times a day and had her "privacy" to do so. Another home apparently trained her to newspaper.. and the last home she'd out in fenced yard if timeing was right..but she'd not alert you so she wore a diaper.
So it took some time and we still have a now and again accident but rarely now... no diaper and she still rarely "tells" us. Just have to time her outside walk right ( and she now WILL go in front of us while on leash..but it took a bit to get to that stage). If she has to go and we don't pick up on her "signs"... she'll now at least go on newspaper. 
I think some people just expect too much from the pups.. like they are just supposed to know what is expected of them.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

aww......







I hate to see pups with no homes... but I'm glad that you took her in... I just dont get it sometimes... its fustrating. I think everyone should have a whole list of questions to answer before owning a dog... and in those questions.. there should be negative things that could happen such potty traininng and what if things dont go as planned... will you be about to handle such a situation?!







I think some people just dont realize how difficult and how much of a responsiblity a pup can be...


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> C/D food is for crystals/stones (struvite type)... if the urine seems strong she may need to have urine tested for UTI. This might be part of the potty breaking problem too.
> 
> here is a link to info on stones:http://www.bichon.org/stones.htm
> 
> ...


I spoke to her previous vet today, and he thinks her problem can be cleared up with C/D. I feel sorry for her because she never has a poop accident. I think she gets the concept, but she can't control the urine. I took another sample to one of the vets we use with rescues. I still don't know what kind of crystals she has. She is very sweet and playful. I can tell when she has an accident that she is used to being scolded. She looks at me so pitifully. I don't say a word to her and just clean it up. She has a family that has a stay at home mom that want to adopt her. I think she need someone home a lot who can let her out often.


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Ahh, she looks like a sweety. Thats great you have her now


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

How is she doing today? I think what you are doing is wonderful. I sure hope that this family is her forever home. Sounds like a little TLC is just what this pup needs.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> How is she doing today? I think what you are doing is wonderful. I sure hope that this family is her forever home. Sounds like a little TLC is just what this pup needs.[/B]


She is doing sooooo much better







. She had a few accidents the first and second day but has not had one since then. I now believe that a lot of her problems resulted from being crated all day from an early age. Plus they used the diaper as a crutch. She just goes like a normal one yr. old maltese would now....not any more or less than my dogs. The lady adopting her seems very patient and kind. I made sure it was a local adoption too so I can monitor her progress. Also, I am going to send her to our best vet (IMO),

Thanks for asking about Lily.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=149897
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sometimes people get pets without thinking about the consequences....thankfully this situation seems to have worked out well. I really do commend the dog's original owners for seeking a proper place for her. I agree with some of the other posts that the outcome could have been far worse. At least they recognized their shortcomings although maybe they didn't admit that they recognized them...actions speak louder than words sometimes. I'm glad Lily is doing well!


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=149953
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The family came and got Lily this afternoon. Their whole family came and she loved their two boys ages 12 and 7. Her original family had a son around age 7 so she seemed to associate the two of them. I really think they will provide a loving home for her.


----------



## lauraragdolls (Dec 10, 2005)

A happy ending! That's wonderful.








Thanks for the update!


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

that awesome, I am so happy to hear the little girl found a good home


----------

